# Idaho Banner Fire & Cryptic USFS Message on Unknown Plant on MF & Main Salmon Rivers



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

I could not find anymore plant info (including photo's) on the USFS Middle Fork site and their Invasive species link. Heck of a teaser.









Middle Fork Of The Salmon (4 Rivers), Salmon-Challis National Forest - Recreation.gov


Explore Middle Fork Of The Salmon (4 Rivers) in Salmon-Challis National Forest, Idaho with Recreation.gov. Welcome to the remote and rugged mountains and rivers of Central Idaho, where over 10,000 people float the Middle Fork of the Salmon River each year. The 104 mi




www.recreation.gov





The Banner Fire is burning in lodgepole pine and fir on both sides of Highway 21, approximately three miles north of Banner Summit. If you're planning to travel through the area any time soon, please check 511.Idaho.gov or the 511 app for the latest travel restrictions. 
An unidentified plant is being found on boats on the Middle Fork and Main Salmon rivers. Please help us identify the extent of this unknown species by checking the bottom of your boats each night when you arrive at camp and before launching each morning. If you see this plant on your boat, please take a picture and report the date and location of your findings back to the Forest Service at [email protected] or by calling 208-481-2625 when you return from your trip. 
To reduce the spread of this plant, please be sure to clean, drain, and dry your boats after taking off the river and before launching in another water body. A public weed washing station is available in Salmon east of the Lemhi County Airport off Hot Springs Road. Check the Invasive Species of Idaho webpage for more information on how to prevent the spread of unwanted species.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Interesting, hopefully not some wierd algae that can grow and spread as the water warms.


----------



## barry (May 6, 2004)

I found it on my Boat…..without a doubt it’s cannabis flower. Sticky and resinous stuff too. our group scraped the boats clean and promptly destroyed this noxious weed by burning it. Probably introduced into our waterway when Huck Mc senderson flipped his 16’ bucketboat in Pistol doing the weekly supply run.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

barry said:


> I found it on my Boat…..without a doubt it’s cannabis flower. Sticky and resinous stuff too. our group scraped the boats clean and promptly destroyed this noxious weed by burning it. Probably introduced into our waterway when Huck Mc senderson flipped his 16’ bucketboat in Pistol doing the weekly supply run.


I bet you were happy campers. No photo's or evidence was probably a good move.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

The notifications are no longer posted on the MF & Main rec.gov sites so I assume the fire is out and the "unknown" plant/flower species was a false alarm.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

Dangerfield said:


> The notifications are no longer posted on the MF & Main rec.gov sites so I assume the fire is out and the "unknown" plant/flower species was a false alarm.


There was almost no mention of the noxious weed when we launched on 7/1.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

I am particular as to what species of flower/plant attaches to my bottom.










Boat bottom of course.


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

Dangerfield said:


> The notifications are no longer posted on the MF & Main rec.gov sites so I assume the fire is out and the "unknown" plant/flower species was a false alarm.


I drove from Boise to Stanley and back yesterday to pick up my dog. There were no closures on 21 for a fire. The burn area next to the road was super small.

I do recall seeing a sign in Lowman about road construction starting today (or this week) along 21. If it's not one thing, it's another.


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

the_dude said:


> There was almost no mention of the noxious weed when we launched on 7/1.


We launched next to you. A friend in town had forwarded me this email.



> > Hello,
> >
> > Attached is a photo of an as of yet identified substance found on multiple boats coming from the Middle Fork.
> > The Forest Service has been contacted and was taken a sample. They have taken it to the ID Fish and Game for analysis who will send it along to Dept of Ag as well as DEQ. At this point those in the know who have seen the photos and the sample think it to be Bryozoa. That is common in North Idaho in lakes and moving water but to date has not ever been identified in the Middle Fork. It is NOT an invasive species. But we don't really want it in the Middle Fork if it is preventable.
> > ...


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Possibly Didymo algae (rock snot)? Something to do with nutrients in the system as a result of last years fires?


----------



## jsheglund (Feb 20, 2021)

science is old news nowadays, so i'm going to go with frog jizz. I hate photos like this with no context. I've cleaned dinghys from the ocean that had similar stuff on them. I want the same picture from 1 ft away from specimen, and one that shows the entire landscape, that is, if i'm going to be a real investigator here...


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

That’s what happens when you have sex in a hot spring.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

tBatt said:


> We launched next to you. A friend in town had forwarded me this email.


Which group were you?


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

the_dude said:


> Which group were you?


Alta/SLC/ask the ranger where you vomit


----------



## Chris G (10 mo ago)

Where did the ranger say you should vomit?


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

She laughed, said no one had asked her that before, and didn't really have an answer. I'd say get it into the groover, whether that be direct or with a shovel and bucket.


----------



## Bigwaterforeveryone (Feb 7, 2018)

We launched on 7/3 and the USFS ranger who gave us the LNT talk mentioned this unknown organism and showed us a similar image. We didn't see any of it on our boats during or after the trip. As others have posited, it is likely an organism that thrives after a fire and a wet spring, much like the bounty of morels we found on our walk back from Dagger falls.


----------

